# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] ΚΛΟΥΒΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΩΚΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΠΑΝΤΖΥ Η ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ

## mirsini_st

Το κλουβι εχει διαστασεις  0,60 μηκος 0,27 πλατος και 0,29 υψος...εχει μονο μια πορτα στο πανω μερος διαστασεων  0,17 επι 0,15  και εχει κ  χαραμαδα για να μπει χωρισμα στη μεση το οποιο δε βρηκα....το ανοιγμα αναμεσα στα καγκελα ειναι 0,02 εκατοστα...ο πατος της πιανει στην κλουβα με γατζακια πλαστικα οπως αυτα των κλουβιων απο καναρινια

το κλουβι ειναι ελαχιστα χρησιμοποιημενο αλλα ηταν στην αποθηκη πολυ καιρο οποτε εχει  καποιες φθορες ....

φωτογραφια απο την κλουβα



η φθορα στο χερουλι της



και εχει αλλα 4  σημεια που εχει ξεφτισει το χρωμα στην οροφη της οπως στην παρακατω φωτογραφια...

----------


## mirsini_st

το κλουβακι τελικα το χαρισα στη Χλοη   :Happy:    !Αφενως το χρειαζοταν κ αφετερου αμαρτια ηταν να το κραταω εγω χωρις προοπτικη να το χρησιμοποιησω!

παρακαλω να κλειδωσει η αγγελια!!

----------

